# Awning rail coming off



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

The front 18 inches of my awing rail is pulling away.

Been up there today trying to put larger self tappers in but only making it worse.

The rail seen better days but usable.

Is this a case of getting a professional to fit a new rail?

If so who?

Or where do you buy A & E awning rail?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi John

Awning rail is easy enough to buy, comes in 2 lengths: 16ft or 20ft but is sold in quantities of 10 strips :roll: ... if you know of 9 other people who need some I will happily ship it.

I can only suggest you try Dave Evans at Dave's Motorhomes (he might have some) 07968 429111.
Failing that, you'll have to approach one of the big boys....Dudleys, Freedom etc.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
On our RV the awning rail is fixed to a fairly substantial timber header, I think it is a hardwood that runs fore and aft the whole length of the vehicle body. If you have tried using longer self tappers in the original holes without joy then I suspect that water has got into the screw holes and rotted the screws and the timber they were fixed to. I think I would try to seal the original holes with a good sealer and make sure that there is plenty in there..... Then I would try drilling new holes in the awning rail a few inches either side of the original holes and fixing some new self tappers in there, with a good coating of sealer again to prevent it happening again mate.....
Hope this helps, let us know how you get on.....

Keith


----------

